# Termie Cyborgs?



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I just found these guys over on BitsPudlo, and I'm fairly sure they weren't there last week, but I think with the addition of termie shoulder pads, these guys could make some nice Iron Hands first company, or even alternative obliterators. Enjoy.


----------



## Oakley (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice find, but I think adding shoulderpads would still leave them looking kind of... Raw, if you know what I mean? 

If you maybe changed some parts of a terminator, it could look better than just using that with shoulderpads. 

Would work well as an obliterator though.


----------



## aberson126 (Sep 12, 2009)

would be good to uses with terminators. maybe for adaptus mechanicus terminator armor

or of course Iron hand termies


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Those are looking pretty sweet.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

hello iron hand bitz/piece


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree. Those are pretty sweet looking!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

cragnes417 said:


> hello iron hand bitz/piece


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

me likes, muchos so haha


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i like the idea but im not too sold on the quality looking at those photos, they look a bit rough


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Whats that steal the bits for conversions only. Don't mind if I do.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> i like the idea but im not too sold on the quality looking at those photos, they look a bit rough


This. Nice idea and great concept, but I'm not sold on the quality or design.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> i like the idea but im not too sold on the quality looking at those photos, they look a bit rough


I have to say I've bought from these guys before, and the quality of their work is top notch. A lot less clean up than any equivalent FW models I've bought.


----------



## darknightdrako (Mar 26, 2010)

Perfect for Iron Warriors too.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I really like these. One pack can be mixed in to about ten normal terminators. Very good "Bang for your buck"


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

they look pretty good. I certainly think they could be used for some iron hands or iron warriors termies


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for showing me this, mixed with terminator bits and lots of weapons, they will be perfect as Irow Warriors Obliterators.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

AS stated before. Perfect for Iron Hands. Maybe Iron Warriors.


----------



## Tomash (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi, guys.

I'm one of two owners of Bitspudlo.com (the store) and Bitsbox.eu (our brand for resin stuff we produce). I've just registered here, as this thread brought us quite a few referrals. I'm glad you like these bulky cyborgs. 
And yes, we wanted to make elements of this set swappable with (C)SM terminators. My army is Black Templars, but hey, Iron Hands aren't the only chapter that uses bionics!

We're planning on a few more additions usable with these cyborgs. The line of add-ons at the moment comprises of double-barreled autocannon arm and a missile launcher mountable on either the cyborg body or a tripod  
http://bitspudlo.com/products/lawn-mower-autocannon
http://bitspudlo.com/products/tsunami-portable-missile-launcher
... and there are more guns in the making


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

These are very nice. I have a dark mechanicus army using the gk dex and these guys will fit in nicely. Impressive


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Tomash said:


> I've just registered here, as this thread brought us quite a few referrals.


Cool. Maybe as the thread starter there'll be a discount on my next order of cyberwolves...:wink::victory:


----------



## Tomash (Oct 19, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Cool. Maybe as the thread starter there'll be a discount on my next order of cyberwolves...:wink::victory:


We'll be introducing discount codes soon(-ish), so yeah, users from friendly forums will probably get some


----------

